# 2002 College Football Conference TV Schedules



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

ACC
FSU on Sunshine

Big East

C-USA

ESPN

PAC-10


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Atlantic 10 TV Schedule w/Satellite Coordinates


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Mid-American Conference Announces 2002 Football Television Package


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks, John.

Hofstra announces 5 game TV schedule on MSG Networks.

Hofstra puts all of their press releases in the adobe acrobat stuff. ...PDF stuff. PDF link

8/29 - Home - 6pm ET - Montana - MSG
9/14 - Away - Noon ET - @ New Hampshire - FSNY 
10/5 - Away - Noon ET - @ Villanova - FSNY
10/12 - Home - 1:30pm ET - William & Mary - FSNY 
10/26 - Away - Noon ET - @ Maine - FSNY


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Big Ten TV Football Schedule (08/31/2002 - 01/01/2003) - All Schools


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

ABC TV Schedule


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Jefferson-Pilot Sports ACC TV Schedule

Jefferson-Pilot Sports SEC TV Schedule


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Weekly updated ABC Coverage Map


----------

